# Need some information cleared up



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I was at the vet today for my pup's first appointment (nearly 8wks old). He said if the ears aren't up by the next appointment (Jan 24th), then we may have an issue. My puppy won't even be 10wks old by then, do I really have anything to worry about? My breeder said they will come up around 5 to 6 months. But the vet is saying if they aren't up before he starts teething, they will never come up.

I asked about taping and he said taping is only for ears that are half way up, or on their way up.

Anyway, when my boy is asleep on his side, his ear stands straight up! I'm hoping that is a good sign


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

That is absolute nonsense. Please do not panic. Puppy ears run the gamut depending on their genetics and the thickness and size of their ears- from up at 6 weeks to 6 months. Although there is a time to become concerned if they show no signs of coming up at all in the next couple of months...it certainly isn't now.

My Argos didn't have up ears until about 5.5 months...but up they came eventually.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> That is absolute nonsense. Please do not panic. Puppy ears run the gamut depending on their genetics and the thickness and size of their ears- from up at 6 weeks to 6 months. Although there is a time to become concerned if they show no signs of coming up at all in the next couple of months...it certainly isn't now.
> 
> My Argos didn't have up ears until about 5.5 months...but up they came eventually.


+1

Enjoy the funny puppy ear stage! That's my favorite time during the GSD puppyhood- the ear changes are adorable! 

Get AS MANY PHOTO'S AS YOU CAN during this stage, it's the best!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you. His ears do not even look fully down. It almost looks like half of it is up, and the upper half is just flopped over the bottom half. He comes from a working line....

I mentioned the breathrite strips to the Dr. and he looked at me like this


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

THATS BOGUS!!! Shasta was 12 weeks old when she came home. Her ears were both floppy. 2 days after she got home, one ear came up. 6 days later the other ear came up. Dont freak. be patient. its rare that ears dont go up. I think your vet needs a better clue.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

You have nothing to worry about. They will stand up when they're ready. Your pup is still very young for erect ears. Both of Kain's ears didn't stand up until he teethed (4-5 months).


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel so much better, thanks!!!


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

My little man is 16 weeks old, and just started losing baby teeth 2 days ago... His ears were both "up" (read: a little wobbly but up) about 2 weeks ago. Breeder told us to expect them to go down for a bit during teething but not to panic til 6 months if they weren't showing signs of going up permanently. Don't fret! It's lots of fun to see how the ears look on a day-to-day basis


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My Uschi looked like she was signaling a left turn for a week or two- the ears are very entertaining and will go every direction possible. They'll probably go up then drop down again when Knight is teething, so be sure and have plenty of things to chew like bully sticks during that time to strengthen the muscles


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your vet is incorrect. Do you feel like he/she is just misinformed, or trying to sell you an unneeded service (taping)?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Mind you my case isn't that common but I got Chance at 6 months old which at that point he was completely done teething and one ear was up and the other was flopped. Occasionally they both flopped or both stood up. I did tape them for a couple days at 7 months old but it ended up being a pain to deal with so I left nature take it's course. By about 10 months old, both were standing at all times and at 3.5 years old his ears haven't fallen since. I'd only start to actually "worry" around 5-6 months old. But even if they DON'T come up, it's not the end of the world.  I personally find it cute.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Um, you have nothing to worry about if your puppy won't even be 10 weeks! I can't even believe that! Somebody doesn't know much about GSDs I guess.....Jackson's ears went up for good at 9 weeks, and that was EARLY! I was actually pretty surprised. Even if your pup's ears are just huge and floppy, I think this is WAAAAY too soon to make a judgement if there will be an issue with the ears.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Here are some shots. These were taken at 7weeks and 1 day old. When he sleeps on his side, sometimes his ear stands up


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Adorable! I wouldn't worry about those ears at all, they've already got a little lift at the base. Ignore your vet.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Adorable! I wouldn't worry about those ears at all, they've already got a little lift at the base. Ignore your vet.



Absolutely agree. There's lift off there. 

These were Cade's ears at 7 weeks.









And a short 3 weeks later they were up never to come down again. 









Argos at 8 weeks had these donkey ears...heavy and huge.









And at 4 months he still had one that was staying down...









Around 6 months both ears were up, but the right was still a little wobbly...









But by 7 months he was good to go!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

great! thanks again


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, your vet is full of poo. Dharma's ears came up at about 12 weeks, then promptly went back down when she started teething. Back up again at arounf 4.5- 5 months and up they stayed.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting pictures, and btw, the ears look FINE! They aren't overly huge. I have seen some pups with VERY large ears, like lab sized downed ears, and they had problems standing. Those ears look just fine and like others have said, there is already a semi lift going on. I wouldn't worry at all.


----------

